# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Is there a way to find a keylogger ( non virus type)

## hellohihello

My brother said he installed a keylogger on my computer. I really don't care because my computer is clean  ::content::  I would just like to know if he is telling the truth and how to find it. Search button won't show anything probably because it can avoid it.

But is there anyway to find it?

----------


## Grod

Your brother is fucking with you.

----------


## hellohihello

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## dsr

If it's a hardware keylogger, you can check to see if your keyboard is plugged into something other than your computer's case...

----------


## ClouD

> Thanks



Please do NOT do what Roxxor said, you'll badly fuck up your computer.

I've deleted the posts pertaining to that bullshit, and will be issuing infractions now for any further malicious advice that I see in Tech Talk.

----------


## Tyler

> Please do NOT do what Roxxor said, you'll badly fuck up your computer.
> 
> I've deleted the posts pertaining to that bullshit, and will be issuing infractions now for any further malicious advice that I see in Tech Talk.



 :Clap:

----------


## hellohihello

> Please do NOT do what Roxxor said, you'll badly fuck up your computer.
> 
> I've deleted the posts pertaining to that bullshit, and will be issuing infractions now for any further malicious advice that I see in Tech Talk.



Of course not  ::D:  Thanks for the warnings  ::content::

----------


## magical mike

How old is your borhter. And how old is he?
Ask him a made up question about this "Keylogger" And if he replys then he might be lieing. But make it a yes or no question, and nod your head Yes just a little to lead him to say Yes..
Dont confuse him, make him think that you know what your talking about like

"Hey you got your Keylogger from zugbag right?"

----------


## blom

i for example use on my Mac keybag keylogger, and when you instal it in task manager making new stream... need find strange process.

----------


## coolisonkeny

> My brother said he installed a Myjad keylogger on my computer. I really don't care because my computer is clean  I would just like to know if he is telling the truth and how to find it. Search button won't show anything probably because it can avoid it.
> 
> But is there anyway to find it?



There are many possibilities: Maybe you let out your password but you didn't realized; Maybe your information was stealed by hacker; Maybe someone install keylogger software on your computer.
Scan Virus then install an anti keylogger software then change your password.

----------


## Scionox

Please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in thread that was inactive for years, especially if poster is inactive as well. Thanks.

_*locked*_

----------

